# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  ban

## aleksandra70vanja

ako nekom na forumu kažem da je zločest i bezobrazan
i pošaljem ga u krasni k....
na koliko ću dobiti ban?
i što znači ban?
samo nemogućnost pisanja
ili i čitanja?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ajde nemoj to raditi. Neće osoba biti manje zločesta kad joj to napišeš. Radije pokušaj se staviti na njeno mjesto i prokljuviti razloge zbog kojih razmišlja tako kako razmišlja.

----------


## tangerina

možda se a70v samo pokušava malo skinit s foruma  :lool:

----------


## sirius

> ako nekom na forumu kažem da je zločest i bezobrazan
> i pošaljem ga u krasni k....
> na koliko ću dobiti ban?
> i što znači ban?
> samo nemogućnost pisanja
> ili i čitanja?


Ma ne dobija se ban za prvo vrijedanje i prvu opomenu.
Samo bodovi. Ban ide ako nista ne naucis iz opomene i nastavis dalje castiti sa prostotama.

----------


## spajalica

Joj alex koliko puta sam ja cak i napisala pa obrisala. Cemu se spustati na taj nivo. Mada neki vape da ih pitam da li su tupi, glupi ili pak samo bezobrazni.

----------


## cvijeta73

> možda se a70v samo pokušava malo skinit s foruma


i ja mislim da je ovo. to je i meni nekoliko puta palo na pamet. al viš da nije tako lako  :lool: 
možda je lakše od vrijeđanja, reklamirati neku ad marku. npr. :D

----------


## tangerina

ne moš reklamirat kad ti pretvori u zvjezdice, možeš davat savjete da se dodaje voda maloj bebi, ali i to moraš nekoliko puta
nema lakog puta van, ko na facebooku  :lool:

----------


## čokolada

Pojedi čokoladu  :alexis: .

----------


## Forka

> ako nekom na forumu kažem da je zločest i bezobrazan
> i pošaljem ga u krasni k....
> na koliko ću dobiti ban?
> i što znači ban?
> samo nemogućnost pisanja
> ili i čitanja?


 :lool: 

brw, šta ima loše u tome da nekome kažeš da je zločest i bezobrazan, ako za to postoje indikacije?
kaj se i za to dobije ban?  :Shock: 

naravno, nemoj pritom dotičnu slati u krasni k.... jer to nije tvoja razina...  :Grin: 


no, najbolje ti je poslušati čoksin savjet  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> brw, šta ima loše u tome da nekome kažeš da je zločest i bezobrazan, ako za to postoje indikacije?
> kaj se i za to dobije ban?


pa zapravo sam htjela reci da je krava 
pa sam onda malo ublazila  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 

i meni dodje ponekad, al se onda sjetim da necu moci na vjezbacice pa odustanem

----------


## zasad skulirana

a možda bi se meni ko' trudnici progledalo kroz prste pa da ja to odradim za sve,haaaa? :Grin: 

ako netko opetovano krši neko od pravila,evo npr. otvaraš stalno nove teme za već prožvakani materijal (a upozorilo te se) zar i to ne bi miritalo ban?
baš sam gledala svoju statistiku,ja evo u 5god imam otvorenih tema ko' netko u 4mj.... :Shock: 
mislim se,pa šta se ja mučim stalno s tražilicom i nadovezivanjem na povezanu tematiku kad se jednostavno odma može lupit novu temu...samo forum bi izgledo ko kupus da se tako svi ponašaju....

----------


## LEIRmam

Tema je ban, a vjerujem da mi je jasno iz kojeg razloga je prvo pitanje u temi postavljeno i zbog koje teme, pa ću svoje pitanje postaviti ovdje, u nadi da će netko ponuditi odgovor. Tema "Napad na Pariz" očekivano je poprimila vrlo ružan tijek, svađe, tjeranje sa foruma, kako to već ide... Nije mi jasno zašto je samo ZaraMia dobila opomenu i iz kojeg razloga, kada je zbilja materijala bilo za gotovo sve sudionike? OK, jasno mi je za prvu, kada je Rome nazvala Cigićima, ali ovdje ne kužim

----------


## Ginger

Procitaj opet  :Undecided:

----------


## zutaminuta

Jer ako si na pravoj strani onda ti se podbadanje i malo otrova može progledati kroz prste. Tako je to na svim forumima.
Nadam se samo da niste ženu potpuno blokirali jer vidim da ovdje piše o kašlju svoje bebe, i vjerojatno će još trebati savjeta.

----------


## Mojca

Zanimljiva je pojava da netko dodje na nečiji forum i krene se ponašati po vlastitom nahođenju,  bez čitanja pravila foruma, što mu se isprava i tolerira, a istovremeno bi različitima od sebe/svog jata uskratila osnovna ljudska prava.
Po ovome meni, promatraču, struktura te osobe nije ništa drugačija od struktura onih kojih se osoba o kojoj pričam boji, i zbog kojih sve iz jednog jata trpa u isti koš.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je zanimljivija pojava da se samo čeka da se dobije metu koju ćemo gađati pikadom.

Ako je po tebi Mojca njena struktura ništa drugačija od strukture onih kojih se ona boji, shvaćaš li da si zapravo uskočila sebi u usta, jer si izvela da _Oni_ ipak imaju svoju strukturu (koja ne poštuje pravila).

----------


## NanoiBeba

mislim da vi nemate pojma na koga je aleksandra70vanja mislila. Nje na onoj temi uopće nema.

----------


## zutaminuta

To ne znači da je ne čita.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jer ako si na pravoj strani onda ti se podbadanje i malo otrova može progledati kroz prste. Tako je to na svim forumima.
> Nadam se samo da niste ženu potpuno blokirali jer vidim da ovdje piše o kašlju svoje bebe, i vjerojatno će još trebati savjeta.


Slažem se, nekako s pol guzice. Ako se ovo odnosi na topic o Parizu koji je Zaramia otvorila, vjerojatno je požalila, ali štaš - svaka škola se plaća. Nadam se da je shvatila. Ti si negdje napisala da je njezina paranoja izazvana vjerojatno činjenicom da ima malu djecu. I tu se slažem, ali bratemili, niej jedina koja ih ima. Ovaj forum je pun mladih mama. Moji klinci su bili te dobi dok su srušeni Twin Towers. Sjećam se da sam se slično osjećala, ali mi nije padalo na kraj pameti upirati prstom nasumce u nekakve imaginarne krivce. To nema nikakvog smisla. Za nju je svakako bolje da se drži topica o kašlju i nespavanju, a promišljanja o terorizmu i politici nek ostavi na miru za neka druga vremena. Jer nikad se ne zna što i nas može snaći. Između rijeke izbjeglica i naših toplih domova nisu baš svjetlosne godine. Lako se može dogoditi da nekakva ratna strahota ili prirodna katastrofa snađe BILO KOGA, BILO GDJE, pa i nas. 

Kod mene na zidu u uredu dugo je pisalo "Prije stavljanja jezika u pogon, uključi mozak". Isto vrijedi i za tipkovnicu kad si logiran na forumu.

----------


## tangerina

ja ne mogu vjerovat da se dovodi u pitanje treba li sankcionirati izjave poput "trebalo bi te ljude da malo prođu kroz minska polja hehehe", i da se takve riječi brane u ime nekakve slobode govora  :Shock:

----------


## Jurana

Kad već forumiramo o forumu, napisat ću da meni nikad gore teme nije bilo od Napada na Pariz. Uz govor mržnje, pusto svađanje, digresije... nikakve koristi od nje. Ja bih to zaključala i brisala.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam kakva je to škola biti isključiv prema nekome. Znala sam se i ja zaletjeti, i to dobrano. Onda bih pročitala tuđe mišljenje, pa bih korigirala svoje stavove. Prije petnaest godina sam bila homofob. Prije deset godina sam bila ksenofob. Promijenile su me rasprave s ljudima koji su znali objasniti svoja stajališta, a ne odgurivanje i podbadanja. To što mi netko kaže da sam zločesta mi neće pomoći da se promijenim.

----------


## zutaminuta

@tangerina, razminiravanje je išlo za potencijalne teroriste, obilježene takvima od strane obavještajaca, znači ljudi koji već imaju kriminalni dosije i u dosluhu su s IS. Velika razlika.

----------


## LEIRmam

Neovisno o tome što je Zara napisala, vjerojatno je sa vašeg gledišta ta dobivena opomena opravdana, ali ja samo želim reći da ju nije samo ona zaslužila. Bilo je zbilja ružnih uvreda na osobnoj razini od drugih forumašica, a prošle su nekažnjeno. To nije u redu. Pritom me osobito zasmetalo ovo što je jedna forumašica napisala: "Zabavi se ti radije svojim obrazovanjem, da ti i djeca ne bi ispala kao ti. Zivo me zanima kakvo obrazovanje uopce imas, ako ga uopce imas, i koliko ti je godina. Cisto da znamo procijeniti ima li ti spasa uopce." A da ne nabrajam svu silu poziva da se otvaračica teme zauvijek odjavi sa foruma. Ne znam, možda sam pogriješila. Sirius je napisala da su "opomene" podijeljene. Osim Zaramie, tko ju je još dobio?

----------


## LEIRmam

> @tangerina, razminiravanje je išlo za potencijalne teroriste, obilježene takvima od strane obavještajaca, znači ljudi koji već imaju kriminalni dosije i u dosluhu su s IS. Velika razlika.


Upravo tako! Pa zar to još nije nitko shvatio??

----------


## NanoiBeba

> To ne znači da je ne čita.


paranoična si - ne radi se o toj osobi   :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

Opomene su dobili oni koji su ih i zasluzili. Sirius je zbilja jedna ozbiljna teta a storma ima i svoj  smajlic.

----------


## Jurana

> Neovisno o tome što je Zara napisala, vjerojatno je sa vašeg gledišta ta dobivena opomena opravdana, ali ja samo želim reći da ju nije samo ona zaslužila. Bilo je zbilja ružnih uvreda na osobnoj razini od drugih forumašica, a prošle su nekažnjeno. To nije u redu. Pritom me osobito zasmetalo ovo što je jedna forumašica napisala: "Zabavi se ti radije svojim obrazovanjem, da ti i djeca ne bi ispala kao ti. Zivo me zanima kakvo obrazovanje uopce imas, ako ga uopce imas, i koliko ti je godina. Cisto da znamo procijeniti ima li ti spasa uopce." A da ne nabrajam svu silu poziva da se otvaračica teme zauvijek odjavi sa foruma. Ne znam, možda sam pogriješila. Sirius je napisala da su "opomene" podijeljene. Osim Zaramie, tko ju je još dobio?


I taj post je dobio opomenu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja nisam dobila za ono o gramatici. bilo je jače od mene, i odmah sam se ispričaka   :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Ja se nemam sto ni kome ispričati. A opomenu, ako je dobijem, časno cu nositi. 
 :Smile:

----------


## magriz

meni se ne da isčitavati po forumu gdje i što i kome, ali živo me zanima tko te to tako iznervirao

link, pliiiiz

----------


## zutaminuta

> Upravo tako! Pa zar to još nije nitko shvatio??


Čini se da ne. Jer uporno ponavljam. Netko je spomenuo četiri tisuće potencijalnih terorista (koji su potencijalni jer su ih tako obavještajci označili). Tada sam se dovezala da bi ove potencijalne (koji stvarno jesu opasnost) trebalo poslat na Goli da dižu kamenje, a Zara se nadovezala na mene da ih treba na razminiravanje.

Sada to okrećete naopačke da ispada da je ona napisala da bi izbjeglice poslala u minsko polje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Ja se nemam sto ni kome ispričati. A opomenu, ako je dobijem, časno cu nositi.


samo adminima, osobi kojoj je bilo upućeno, ne bih se niti najmanje ispričala   :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> meni se ne da isčitavati po forumu gdje i što i kome, ali živo me zanima tko te to tako iznervirao
> 
> link, pliiiiz


ZaraMia na Pariz temi.
I malo ZM sa svojim grammar nazi nastupom bez pokrića. 
A u principu pas, samo se na drugima iživljavam  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

> Čini se da ne. Jer uporno ponavljam. Netko je spomenuo četiri tisuće potencijalnih terorista (koji su potencijalni jer su ih tako obavještajci označili). Tada sam se dovezala da bi ove potencijalne (koji stvarno jesu opasnost) trebalo poslat na Goli da dižu kamenje, a Zara se nadovezala na mene da ih treba na razminiravanje.
> 
> Sada to okrećete naopačke da ispada da je ona napisala da bi izbjeglice poslala u minsko polje.


ja ne kužim tu ispriku
ako je netko terorist, za to postoji zatvor
priča slala bih ih u minsko polje po meni je isto likovanje nad ubijanjem, samo uz nekakvu racionalizaciju sebi da to nisu ljudi nego opasna zločesta čudovišta

----------


## tangerina

> A u principu pas, samo se na drugima iživljavam


 :Laughing:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije isprika nego ispravak tako da ako ćemo je već gađat pikadom da to bude zbog prave stvari koje je napisala, a ne neke iskrivljene koja ju pravi demonom jednakim IS-ilovcima.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako nekom na forumu kažem da je zločest i bezobrazan
> i pošaljem ga u krasni k....
> na koliko ću dobiti ban?
> i što znači ban?
> samo nemogućnost pisanja
> ili i čitanja?


to ti se draga ne radi tako, nego onako, podbadaš na finjaka, dok ne isprovociraš opomenu za tu osobu, a ti ostaneš fin, kulturan i čudiš se kako si neshavćen u svojim dobrim namjerama  :Saint:

----------


## spajalica

> ZaraMia na Pariz temi.
> I malo ZM sa svojim grammar nazi nastupom bez pokrića. 
> A u principu pas, samo se na drugima iživljavam


Si sigurna? Mislim da ima jos koja tema. Jer iskreno i ja imam na par tema reci slicne stvari.

----------


## Cubana

> Si sigurna? Mislim da ima jos koja tema. Jer iskreno i ja imam na par tema reci slicne stvari.


Ja sam tu. Al mislim da Alex ne cilja na tu temu.

----------


## spajalica

> to ti se draga ne radi tako, nego onako, podbadaš na finjaka, dok ne isprovociraš opomenu za tu osobu, a ti ostaneš fin, kulturan i čudiš se kako si neshavćen u svojim dobrim namjerama


  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

> Ja sam tu. Al mislim da Alex ne cilja na tu temu.


Ajd kad si tu nisi mi nista napisala na mail. Zelis knjigu? Prije nego odes u grad svijetla.

----------


## Storma

Ja sam tu, na bolovanju, za kompom, pa me slobodno uputite  :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

> Si sigurna? Mislim da ima jos koja tema. Jer iskreno i ja imam na par tema reci slicne stvari.



možda ona o pedijatrici i 5 min

----------


## Storma

I dosta chata ovdje, imate pp.

----------


## spajalica

:Storma s bičem: 
Vidis kako na mene djeluje bolovanje.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ZaraMia na Pariz temi.
> I malo ZM sa svojim grammar nazi nastupom bez pokrića. 
> A u principu pas, samo se na drugima iživljavam


nećem reći tko je
ali ćem reći reći da nije ZaraMia

----------


## magriz

aaaaa onda znam :D

----------


## meda

ja mislim da se pise svjetla kao imenica, ali svijetla kao pridjev

----------


## spajalica

E pa sad em se gusim u smrkljama sad cu i u radoznalosti.
Alex obozavam tvoje teme.

----------


## spajalica

> ja mislim da se pise svjetla kao imenica, ali svijetla kao pridjev


Hvala meda  :Love:

----------


## meda

ne poznajem osobno aleksandru70, ali mislim da ju neko kao zaramia ne moze iznervirati, pa se pitam vi koje ju  poznajete koliko ju stvarno poznajete

----------


## Storma

: Storma nudi spajalici pola role wc papira jer je odustala od maramica:

Nemojte chatat, ozbiljno.

----------


## zutaminuta

U pravu si meda.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> to ti se draga ne radi tako, nego onako, podbadaš na finjaka, dok ne isprovociraš opomenu za tu osobu, a ti ostaneš fin, kulturan i čudiš se kako si neshavćen u svojim dobrim namjerama


ma ne znam ti ja to
ja sam ti ko magare 
šutim, trpim i vučem
i šutim i trpim
dok mi ne pukne, pa se ritnem
i onda se svi čude otkud sad pak to
i ja ispadnem bezobrazna
nema kod mene suptilnosti
balkanka

----------


## Deaedi

> ma ne znam ti ja to
> ja sam ti ko magare 
> šutim, trpim i vučem
> i šutim i trpim
> dok mi ne pukne, pa se ritnem
> i onda se svi čude otkud sad pak to
> i ja ispadnem bezobrazna
> nema kod mene suptilnosti
> balkanka


Ma sve je stvar slike koju ljudi imaju o nekome: ti i kad pukneš misliti će da su te krivo razumijeli, a za mene i kad ne mislim ništa lose, pomisle da opet provociram.

----------


## vertex

> nema kod mene suptilnosti
> balkanka


 :Grin: 
Pa ovo citirano je dosta suptilno. A nije baš bilo na suptilan način izrečeno na tvoj račun. 
Žao mi je što sam te onda uvrijedila, da sam bila manje ljuta, bila bih birala riječi.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Pa ovo citirano je dosta suptilno. A nije baš bilo na suptilan način izrečeno na tvoj račun. 
> Žao mi je što sam te onda uvrijedila, da sam bila manje ljuta, bila bih birala riječi.


a čuj, neću reći da se nisam sjetila  :lool: 
ali nije to mene uvrijedilo
jer ja stvarno od toga ne bježim
ali sam mislila, ok, nosim naočale, ali mi ne moraš to nabijati na nos :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

> Meni je zanimljivija pojava da se samo čeka da se dobije metu koju ćemo gađati pikadom.
> 
> Ako je po tebi Mojca njena struktura ništa drugačija od strukture onih kojih se ona boji, shvaćaš li da si zapravo uskočila sebi u usta, jer si izvela da _Oni_ ipak imaju svoju strukturu (koja ne poštuje pravila).



Mislila sam na teroriste... ne na izbjeglice. Naravno, ne mislim da je ona terorist, ali da nas terorizira, to fakat mislim... Što otvaranjem tema, što mišljenjem (na kojeg definitivno ima pravo, pa neću više o tome). 
Pogledaj samo koliko tema je otvorila, kako nas terorizira već prožvakanim temama... čak je dvije teme istog naslova otvorila... pristojni korisnik koristio bi pretraživač, nadovezao se na postojeće teme... osim Pariške teme, sve su već bile na forumu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je to simpatično jer je sve ostalo na forumu nekako ukočeno. Zara je tu uletjela kao veselo dijete u špajzu punu teglica pekmeza.

----------


## LEIRmam

Istina prilično sam nova na forumu, ali osobno me ni najmanje ne smetaju teme koje netko otvara... Pa ako su već bile, adminice ih mogu spojiti, obrisati, ne vidim u čemu je problem. Nedavno smo imali i par (vrlo vjerojatnih) trolova. I te teme su još aktivne i otvorene.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Meni je to simpatično jer je sve ostalo na forumu nekako ukočeno. Zara je tu uletjela kao veselo dijete u špajzu punu teglica pekmeza.


E majke mi moje, baš tako sam ju i ja doživjela! Vesela, znatiželjna, brižna ali i uplašena mlada mamica :Heart:  i uvijek pročitam rado njene teme

----------


## Mojca

> Meni je to simpatično jer je sve ostalo na forumu nekako ukočeno. Zara je tu uletjela kao veselo dijete u špajzu punu teglica pekmeza.


A što bi ti učinila s djetetom u špajzi punoj teglica pekmeza?

----------


## Mojca

> Istina prilično sam nova na forumu, ali osobno me ni najmanje ne smetaju teme koje netko otvara... Pa ako su već bile, adminice ih mogu spojiti, obrisati, ne vidim u čemu je problem. Nedavno smo imali i par (vrlo vjerojatnih) trolova. I te teme su još aktivne i otvorene.


Zanimljivo kako se tuđi angažman uzima zdravo za gotovo.

----------


## sirius

> Istina prilično sam nova na forumu, ali osobno me ni najmanje ne smetaju teme koje netko otvara... Pa ako su već bile, adminice ih mogu spojiti, obrisati, ne vidim u čemu je problem. Nedavno smo imali i par (vrlo vjerojatnih) trolova. I te teme su još aktivne i otvorene.


Problem je sa novim temama da nastaje-kupus.
I u pravilima foruma je lijepo zamoljeno da se prvo koristi pretraznik.
Meni je super logicno bilo prvo koristiti pretraznik ( kad sam dosla na forum) i tako prvo procitati nesto vezano uz ono sto me zanima, pa onda pitati dalje.
ok, pustila sam forumasicu neko vrijeme da se snade, a nakon toga sam ju zamolila da " igra" po forumskim pravilima zbog preglednosti.
Jasno da nije zabranjeno otvarati nove teme, samo ponekad je vec na tu temu svasta ( pametno ) receno pa se samo moze nastaviti.

----------


## sirius

> Zanimljivo kako se tuđi angažman uzima zdravo za gotovo.


Sto ces kad nismo placene po ucinku ( i broju spojenih tema ili podjeljenih opomena) . :D
vidis sa su neke forumasice predlozile da ispravljamo i pravopisne greske.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Meni je to simpatično jer je sve ostalo na forumu nekako ukočeno. Zara je tu uletjela kao veselo dijete u špajzu punu teglica pekmeza.


napiši da se šališ   :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

> Zanimljivo kako se tuđi angažman uzima zdravo za gotovo.


Ajme, zaista nisam htjela da tako ispadne! Bože sačuvaj! Ja sam na ovom forumu pokrenula svega par tema o stvarima koje su mi bile važne, a nisam znala kuda ih staviti... Samo sam htjela reći da meni forum niti najmanje ne liči na kupus, a još manje me smetaju nove teme ZaraMie. Zbilja nikada nebih uzimala adminice i njihov trud, savjete i brigu za nešto što je samo njihova dobra volja zdravo za gotovo!

----------


## LEIRmam

A ono za pravopis je valjda bila šala, zar ne?

----------


## Storma

> A ono za pravopis je valjda bila šala, zar ne?


Nije.

----------


## zutaminuta

> A što bi ti učinila s djetetom u špajzi punoj teglica pekmeza?


Promatrala kratko da vidim što će.  :Smile: 



> Zanimljivo kako se tuđi angažman uzima zdravo za gotovo.


Žene koje su najviše angažirane odgovore pišu podjednako na starim pa podignutim temama kao i na novim.



> napiši da se šališ


Ne. Ja samo volim djecu. Čak i kad su odrasli ljudi.



> A ono za pravopis je valjda bila šala, zar ne?


Kao i dosta toga sad već, sirius je opet nešto krivo pokopčala. Nitko njoj nije predložio da na forumu ispravlja pravopis, ali bar da ne radi suprotno, dobrim volonterima (meni) brani da to radim.  :Razz:

----------


## meda

ma to ispravljanje necijih pravopisnih pogreski je cisto trolanje. nicem ne sluzi, nit je stav, nit argument nit je konstruktivno. i naravno da to volontersko provociranje   zasluzuje opomenu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mda, osim što me smeta. Ta se riječ uvukla svuda. Na tv-u budući saborski zastupnik, na nekom portalu novinar, u knjizi prevodioc. A neispravan je oblik. Neispravan.

Ja sam u školi iz hrvatskog dobivala ocjenu manje zbog neispravnih riječi, grizla se i ljutila, a deset godina kasnije sve to više nije važno. Ta na internetu smo. Tu se može pisati kako tko hoće. Jer si budala ako si se dvanaest godina patio da zadovoljiš nastavnike i učitelje. Sada to nije bitno.

Kako će nam djeca govoriti za 50 g?

U novinama će pisati na naslovnicama: "Vozdra, e jutje je bilo bashh grdo.. okreni pejdz 23 tamo sve ima"?

----------


## Storma

> ma to ispravljanje necijih pravopisnih pogreski je cisto trolanje. nicem ne sluzi, nit je stav, nit argument nit je konstruktivno. i naravno da to volontersko *provociranje   zasluzuje opomen*u.


I dobiti će opomenu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Retroaktivno?  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Retroaktivno?


ne bi bilo prvi put.  :Smile:

----------


## meda

pa i mene smeta kad netko napise 'u pravu si meda', umjesto 'u pravu si, meda'. jel konacno shvacas poantu? nemoj da sam bezveze riskirala opomenu

----------


## sirius

postoji i tema o pravopisu. Zuta ju je otvorila. :treptrep:

----------


## zutaminuta

> ne bi bilo prvi put.


That's not cool, man.  :Undecided: 



> pa i mene smeta kad netko napise 'u pravu si meda', umjesto 'u pravu si, meda'. jel konacno shvacas poantu? nemoj da sam bezveze riskirala opomenu


Vidiš li sada koliko je dobar osjećaj?  :Wink: 

Ovo je tema na kojoj se može raspraviti koliko smo blizu opomene, a upozorenje ide za onu drugu, ako sam razumjela.

----------


## Riječanka

budući da je danas međunarodni dan tolerancije, predlažem osoblju da uvede mogućnost da do ponoći svi lijepo svima otvoreno i bez rukavica kažemo "što ih ide", odnosno što mislimo da ih ide, pa da se ispušemo, bez straha od opomene, bana i sl. - dan tolerancije na glupost, nepristojnost, kršenje pravila foruma (mislim, neki su si i ovako uzeli to pravo, barem se nadam da u tim njihovim postovima nema truda da budu pristojni).  
mislim, svrbe me prsti i unervozila me ta žena i oni koji je brane pod parolom slobode mišljenja, pa brate mili svaka sloboda ima svoje granice, to valjda znamo, pa to nisu samo kršenja forumskih pravila već i zakona RH. svatko ima pravo na mišljenje, al ima i ona narodna o mišljenju i šu.ku, tako bi mi dobro sjela...

----------


## Riječanka

naravno, samo nakon što smo lektorirali svoje postove, ak me psuju da bar bude gramatički ispravno...

----------


## Optimist

> Mda, osim što me smeta.


zutaminuta, tebi smeta  :Smile:  Meni smeta nešto drugo, onom drugom nešto treće i tako redom. Ne moramo uvijek ispravljati krivu Drinu, pogotovo kad se radi o sitnicama i beznačajnim stvarima, koje nemaju veze s temom. 

Nije bilo ni vrijeme ni mjesto ni potreba za to. Ovako je ispalo nekulturno, iako mislim da si imala dobru namjeru. Ali, znaš što se kaže za dobre namjere...

----------


## Ginger

zakljucali su tamo pa moram ovdje

apriiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy: 
falila si zeno!
kao i tvoja britkost  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Misli li ona tamo to ozbiljno? Ne znam je pa me strah.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nisam se mogla prestat smijati na apri i čoksu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

o da, apri misli ozbiljno  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> Nisam se mogla prestat smijati na apri i čoksu


ja isto  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

> o da, apri misli ozbiljno


i steta sto je ne znas
nadam se da ce se vratiti, stvarno fali

----------


## Forka

apri vreba iz prikrajka  :Grin: 

ali očito više nije mogla izdržat'  :lool:

----------


## Storma

Pričamo o banu?
Dosta chata. 
 :grouphug:

----------


## LEIRmam

Ja mislim da sam shvatila o kome je Aleks pričala kad je započela ovu temu :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

A stvarno, što se dogodi kada netko dobije ban ili opomenu? Ne može pisati ili čitati forum?

----------


## čokolada

Čitati forum može i kao gost. Ne može se ulogirati i pisati.

----------


## LEIRmam

Hvala!

----------


## spajalica

Storma me prestrasila pa sam cak i Apri propustila. E pa sljedeci put cu i ja riskirati ban al bar sve necu propustiti.

----------


## vertex

> Ja sam u školi iz hrvatskog dobivala ocjenu manje zbog neispravnih riječi, grizla se i ljutila, a deset godina kasnije sve to više nije važno. Ta na internetu smo.





> Vidiš li sada koliko je dobar osjećaj?


Da sad ispitamo koliko brzo se dobije opomena zbog virtualne analize forumaša :D
zutaminuta, problem s ispravljanjem tuđih postova je u tome da se to, naravno, ne radi radi općeg dobra, nego iz nekih sasvim drugih razloga. Neke od njih si i sama otkrla. Dakle, radiš to se zbog sebe i radi sebe. Od neke opće koristi tu ne može biti ni o, jer je sve skupa nakrivo nasađeno.

----------


## vertex

Inače, apri me razveselila, ali na čoksu sam stvarno odvalila  :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Zašto brišete postove zbog kojih članovi dobiju opomenu/ban? Kak ću ja sad tu curu branit, a ne znam što je napisala. Možda bih se i ja naljutila i išla u tančine reć joj da je u krivu. A sad ne znam.

----------


## sirius

Brisemo one koji su jako uvredljivi.
( iako ih ja ne volim brisati nego ostaviti na cast pojedincu)

----------


## Angie75

Ja prespavam sve što je zanimljivo  :Sad:

----------


## rahela

> Ja prespavam sve što je zanimljivo


sestro po tuzi

----------


## cvijeta73

Zuta, pa nisi ti tu najbitnija. Ni bitna. Da se ne lazemo, i ja sam znatizeljna, al moja znatizelja naspram nelagode koju takvi postovi izazivaju, mislim da je skroz nebitna.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja prespavam sve što je zanimljivo


Ja bih voljela da sam prespavala neke teme... ili još više, da nisu ni otvorene ili bar da se nisu razvile u krivom smjeru...

Svaka čast adminima i moderatorima na hendlanju. Nije to lako ni posao za svakoga.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zuta, pa nisi ti tu najbitnija. Ni bitna. Da se ne lazemo, i ja sam znatizeljna, al moja znatizelja naspram nelagode koju takvi postovi izazivaju, mislim da je skroz nebitna.


A gdje sam rekla da sam bitna? Samo bih voljela da se ne briše post da ne trošim vrijeme zalud pišući, a nemam sve dijelove slagalice. Bezveze mi je i nastavit sudjelovat na temi gdje ne znam kaj se reklo jer ko naivac ispadam.

----------


## sirius

> sestro po tuzi


Ti si osoblje foruma. Sto onda places?

----------


## tanja_b

Zašto je a70v dobila opomenu??  :Shock:

----------


## cvijeta73

Sve smo prespavale moja ti

----------


## rahela

> Ti si osoblje foruma. Sto onda places?


tek sam nakon isteka edita skužila...

ja sam friško osoblje :Grin:

----------


## LEIRmam

> Zašto je a70v dobila opomenu??


Mislim da je upotrijebila riječ na j..... (prostu jel te). A pročitala sam i post od Zare, slobodi mišljenja unatoč, zaista joj nije bio na čast...

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaj je mogla tak strašno napisat?

----------


## zasad skulirana

mislim stvarno,sad toliko tu taj post spominjete....  izvolite ga poslat na pp ko se sjeća pls! ili dijelim ječmence,oko po izboru... :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Forka

nije fer
ništa nisam upratila
i sad nemam pojma ni o čemu  :Sad: 

šta je bilo???
tko je Alex i zašto udijelio packe??

----------


## zutaminuta

Idem čitati knjigu. Ovo nije vrijedno mog vremena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Idem čitati knjigu. Ovo nije vrijedno mog vremena.


Dođe to tako povremeno... I stvarno nam povremeno treba odmora.

----------


## annie84

> Neovisno o tome što je Zara napisala, vjerojatno je sa vašeg gledišta ta dobivena opomena opravdana, ali ja samo želim reći da ju nije samo ona zaslužila. Bilo je zbilja ružnih uvreda na osobnoj razini od drugih forumašica, a prošle su nekažnjeno. To nije u redu. Pritom me osobito zasmetalo ovo što je jedna forumašica napisala: "Zabavi se ti radije svojim obrazovanjem, da ti i djeca ne bi ispala kao ti. Zivo me zanima kakvo obrazovanje uopce imas, ako ga uopce imas, i koliko ti je godina. Cisto da znamo procijeniti ima li ti spasa uopce." A da ne nabrajam svu silu poziva da se otvaračica teme zauvijek odjavi sa foruma. Ne znam, možda sam pogriješila. Sirius je napisala da su "opomene" podijeljene. Osim Zaramie, tko ju je još dobio?


Ajd sada, skroz iskreno - ti zaista mislis da se njeni strahovi i misljenje o manjinama, o drugim religijama i njena iskljucivost nece odraziti na odrastanje i stavove njene djece? Primjeri iz struke pokazuju suprotno, da utjecu.
Nisam smjela to napisat, slazem se, to inace nije moj nivo komunikacije i zao mi je sto me uspjela toliko isprovocirati, ali kladim se da nisam bila jedina koja je to pomislila.

A obrazovanje je izrazito bitno za oblikovanje misljenja. Zaista je.
Trebala sam to lijepo upakirat, ali nikad mi nitko nije digao tlak kao ona.
A i njen post da si uzmem jos jednu izbjeglicu nije pomogao.
Zuta, ne znam zasto imas potrebu braniti je, samo zato sto je opravdana i zdravorazumska vecina protiv nje? 
Ti ne vidis nista lose u bas niti jednom postu koji je ZaraMia napisala?

----------


## čokolada

Štono bi poznati recitator edomaajka rekao: uspjeli ste odgojiti dovoljan broj nacionalista. Eto, nije teško, u početku samo osjetiš nelagodu s komšijom muslićem, a onda ti on bude kriv što ne možeš na kavicu tamo kamo si oduvijek pripadao itd., itd.

----------


## zutaminuta

Rekla sam.  Ja sam bila homofob i ksenofob i bila sam glupa u svojim komentarima. I ljudi mi se zgražali eto kao vi njoj. 
Nakon niz godina nešto me promijenilo. Ne znam. Ali misli su se posložile i više ne razmišljam kao prije.

Naravno da vidim. Vidim greške u zaključivanju. One se mogu ispraviti raspravom hladne glave.

----------


## annie84

> Rekla sam.  Ja sam bila homofob i ksenofob i bila sam glupa u svojim komentarima. I ljudi mi se zgražali eto kao vi njoj. 
> Nakon niz godina nešto me promijenilo. Ne znam. Ali misli su se posložile i više ne razmišljam kao prije.
> 
> Naravno da vidim. Vidim greške u zaključivanju. One se mogu ispraviti raspravom hladne glave.


Onda se zaista iskreno nadam da ce se mozda i njoj to dogoditi. Tu i godine igraju ulogu i iskustvo koja imamo. Puno se toga promijeni u par godina. Ako se sve dobro poslozi.

----------


## Svimbalo

Tek sam sad otkrila ovu temu  :drama: 
A tamo negdje je Riječanka lijepo molila da nam se omogući da napišemo što mislimo kome to želimo.
Ali ajd, možda je i bolje da nije bilo tako.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Ajd sada, skroz iskreno - ti zaista mislis da se njeni strahovi i misljenje o manjinama, o drugim religijama i njena iskljucivost nece odraziti na odrastanje i stavove njene djece? Primjeri iz struke pokazuju suprotno, da utjecu.
> Nisam smjela to napisat, slazem se, to inace nije moj nivo komunikacije i zao mi je sto me uspjela toliko isprovocirati, ali kladim se da nisam bila jedina koja je to pomislila.
> 
> A obrazovanje je izrazito bitno za oblikovanje misljenja. Zaista je.
> Trebala sam to lijepo upakirat, ali nikad mi nitko nije digao tlak kao ona.
> A i njen post da si uzmem jos jednu izbjeglicu nije pomogao.
> Zuta, ne znam zasto imas potrebu braniti je, samo zato sto je opravdana i zdravorazumska vecina protiv nje? 
> Ti ne vidis nista lose u bas niti jednom postu koji je ZaraMia napisala?


Eto, sama si sve rekla :Heart: ... Neovisno o tome dijelim li njezino mišljenje ili ne, udarci ispod pojasa jednostavno nebi trebali biti prisutni u komunikaciji. Pomislila sam ja svašta vjeruj mi, ali kako je Aleks zgodno napisala na jednoj drugoj temi "pišem brišem pišem brišem"...

----------


## LEIRmam

Ako ja sada prepričam što je ZaraMia napisala u zadnjoj poruci prije bana, hoću ja dobit ban? :Confused:

----------


## Mojca

> A obrazovanje je izrazito bitno za oblikovanje misljenja. Zaista je.


Da...  u korelaciji je s načinom na koji se oblikuje mišljenje, ali nema veze s konačnim mišljenjem o nekoj temi... i nažalost neće nas obrazovanje spasiti od ksenofobije, homofobije...

----------


## sirius

> Ako ja sada prepričam što je ZaraMia napisala u zadnjoj poruci prije bana, hoću ja dobit ban?


Moguce. zavisi o detaljnosti.  :Smile: 
pa cu ja.

uglavnom, post je bio generalizacija i govor mznje prema odredenoj vjeskoj skupini. Prekrsila je pravila foruma i poslana je na hladenje.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je ono gdje kaže da nisu svi muslimani teroristi, ali su svi teroristi muslimani?
Onda sam stigla pročitati post.

----------


## Ginger

zuta, a ti stvarno zicas ban?  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> Ja prespavam sve što je zanimljivo


Daj zamisli kako je tek meni. Moja treca smjena se, uglavnom, svodi samo na raznorazne pozive u pomoc.  :drama:  

Nemam se, uglavnom, ni sa kim svadjati.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

> mislim stvarno,sad toliko tu taj post spominjete....  izvolite ga poslat na pp ko se sjeća pls! ili dijelim ječmence,oko po izboru...


 :lool:

----------


## Storma

> To je ono gdje kaže da nisu svi muslimani teroristi, ali su svi teroristi muslimani?
> Onda sam stigla pročitati post.


Da je bar samo to rekla. Ili tako kako si ti prenijela. Eh.
Btw smatraj se upozorenom. Postovi se ne brišu da bi ih ljudi dalje prepričavali.

----------


## puntica

Danas nije međunarodni ni forumski dan tolerancije (bio jučer, jel?)
Samo kažem.
Zakjučavam temu jer vam u nekim vašim nevoljama admin ipak ne može pomoć.
Vratite se na filozofski i skulirajte se. 

Hvala na pažnji  :Smile:

----------

